# WTB: R34 GTR Series 2 Standard Stereo



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi,

Looking for a standard series 2 stereo like this:



















Any leads please let me know.

Cheers.


----------



## V8etr (Jul 14, 2017)

9TR said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for a standard series 2 stereo like this:
> 
> ...


Hi mate . I have one in Australia if it’s of interest to you .


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks, picked one up from Japan a couple of years ago.


----------

